

Protection for your ideas and creativity - hagyma
http://hagyma.posterous.com/entering

======
hagyma
Just recently, I decided to switch from "work-to-order" and enter the startup
arena... Things are fast here... Sites, apps, services launching every hour.

Last week I saw an article on techcrunch about a startup and saw some of my
ideas in their app. That is cool... but, how will I be called when launching
similar features?

So... here's an experiment that we came up with as our very first product:

<http://www.custodly.com/>

Give it a try! Tell us what you think! :)

